# Autoglym super resin polish



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys anyone used this on their tt. I used it today and it got some realy annoying scratches out that looked like someone had used wirewool on the car. Im wondering if its fine to always use this or if it will.eventually degrade.my paint as it obviously has some abrasives in it. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You should only polish you car once or twice a year max the rest of the time use a good wax


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

SRP is an all in one product. It is heavy with fillers and as such will hide some swirls and scratches but the micro abrasives will only remove slight marring. You will struggle to remove any clear coat on a vag car by hand so fear not, you will not be doing any damage. You will need a machine (da or rotary) to have any impact on defect removal with the appropriate pads and polishes. If you are looking to get the paintwork perfect and just maintain it it might be cheaper to get a pro to do a full detail rather than investing in the mass of products needed


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

There are much better filler polishes on the market than AG SRP, which isn't great and creates rafts of dust/powder on buff (even on their new improved formula) ... I always recommend Poorboys Black Hole as it leaves a better finish


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

I use it now and again when I can't be bothered using my other stuff as it easy on easy off but leave a bit of dust. As winrya said Black hole by poor boys is much better for dark coloured car and I think they do a variation for light coloured cars. These products will not leave any scratches in your clear coat by hand unless you're using dirty pads or microfiber. As a rule I always use a new micro fibre when taking polish/wax/sealants off to make sure there's no cross contamination/embedded dirt in them. I use zaino z5 with zfx for light scratches like the ones you mentioned above


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

winrya said:


> SRP is an all in one product. It is heavy with fillers and as such will hide some swirls and scratches but the micro abrasives will only remove slight marring. You will struggle to remove any clear coat on a vag car by hand so fear not, you will not be doing any damage. You will need a machine (da or rotary) to have any impact on defect removal with the appropriate pads and polishes. If you are looking to get the paintwork perfect and just maintain it it might be cheaper to get a pro to do a full detail rather than investing in the mass of products needed


Agreed


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I use it a couple of times per year with a coat of the sealer on top and it lasts well.
Will try some Black Hole when it's all gone, don't buy additional waxes or polishes until the last one is all used up as you only end up with a garage shelf full of them and a waste of money :roll:

Warren.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Its safe to wax frequently then but not to polish?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

manikm said:


> Its safe to wax frequently then but not to polish?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You'll be fine polishing frequently if you're doing it by hand. You wouldn't want to be doing a full correction by machine too often though.
Think of it this way - the polish creates the finish, gets the car nice and shiny. The wax then seals this finish in and helps protect it. You can keep topping up your wax every few months and the finish you created when polishing should stay.
I only polish my car twice a year, then put a few coats of wax on, then top ups when needed.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

As SRP has a virtual nil corrective ability you could use it daily by hand to nil effect

I polish every 2mths and wax 2-3times a week march-oct then I whack on a few coats of Collinite double coat and leave it over winter with just a very occasional rinse to shift the salt layers


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Its safe to wax frequently then but not to polish?


I'm glad you've asked that question. My question is if I feel the paintwork and it feels rough/contaminated I need to take off the wax and polish and start again by claying followed by polish and then wax?

My TTs are the only cars I've ever clayed and waxed 

This forum is brilliant and saves hours scouring the net for answers. Thank you.

Mine after a clay, polish and wax and now with clear corners


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

X5TUU said:


> As SRP has a virtual nil corrective ability you could use it daily by hand to nil effect


I don't know a mate of mine managed to polish through to the primer on the roof gutters of his RS1600i did take him 20 years to do it


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol using what product

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

